# MK2 VR6 crank pulley hitting frame



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

So I tried and tried and tried to bang out the frame to hope for enough clearance, but still around hard left turns, the crank pulley starts rubbing the frame. It's too late to try to get more clearance so I'm looking for a new pulley. What do you guys with mk2 vr's use for your crank pulley.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 crank pulley hitting frame (WeeZFan69)*

get a machine shop to take off the dampener or use an underdrive pulley. gruvenparts.com sells them along with others. other option is try stiffer motor mounts.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

stock mounts?
i had that issue even though my frame rail was pounded in correctly under hard lefts. stage one bfi mounts fixed it though


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: MK2 VR6 crank pulley hitting frame (WeeZFan69)*

A nice underdrive pulley adds a lot of extra clearance since there is no giant dampener, ECS has a lightweight pulley and MJM has neuspeed and UR pulleys at good prices. Motor mounts will help to.


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: MK2 VR6 crank pulley hitting frame (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_get a machine shop to take off the dampener or use an underdrive pulley. gruvenparts.com sells them along with others. other option is try stiffer motor mounts.

hmmm i work at a machine shop, I guess I should talk to my boss. What should be done? Is the dampener just pressed onto the rest of the pulley between the rubber?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 VR6 crank pulley hitting frame (WeeZFan69)*

no it is one piece, basically remove all the material that extends past the ribbed part.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MK2 VR6 crank pulley hitting frame (bonesaw)*

If you're using an OBD1 pulley, swap to an OBD2 it's smaller.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: MK2 VR6 crank pulley hitting frame (need_a_VR6)*

I used an eurosport under drive pulley. No frame rail hacking needed.


----------



## justanothermk2vr (May 20, 2006)

i have worked/built many mk2 vr6 from obd1-2 and r32 and none of them had this problem, check with a body shop to make sure your frame rail is not tweaked


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (justanothermk2vr)*

4 .99 cent hockey pucks did the job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For reference, for anyone who has this same problem and not alot of money, look into hockey puck motor mounts. They're cheap, and do the same job any aftermarket mounts will do, and you still get to keep the vibration damper on and you don't have to worry about messin up your motor. 
Edit: Only did it to the front mount, rear motor and tranny are stock.


_Modified by WeeZFan69 at 11:27 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_stock mounts?
i had that issue even though my frame rail was pounded in correctly under hard lefts. stage one bfi mounts fixed it though

check your engine and trans mounts. I had the same problem...turned out my rear engine mount was ****ed


----------

